# Shortbread cookies: brown sugar vs powdered sugar



## caejam (Jul 4, 2012)

I found a shortbread cookie recipe that calls for brown sugar instead of powdered or regular sugar only 3 ingredients butter, flour and brown sugar. I have never made shortbread cookies but they will be a Christmas gift for a friend who loves them. Would you suggest using the brown sugar or should I use the traditional powered or regular sugar. I only ask because I love using brown sugar in cookies since it gives it the softness and I am a chocolate chip fan and I use the brown vs the other sugars. These are my friends favorite type of cookies and I do want them taste like  the shortbread cookies she is use to eating. Thank You


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

While a shortbread recipe with brown sugar sounds potentially yummy, it is impossible to know what your friend is used to eating... but I'd take the chance at guessing that they are more familiar with traditional shortbread that uses white sugar. May I suggest a more traditional recipe for you to consider? Both are extremely reliable sources.

http://joepastry.com/2010/shortbread_recipe/

http://www.joyofbaking.com/shortbreads/shortbread.html


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

All the recipes I see don't have brown sugar. Like Brian said, use a more traditional recipe.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have made them with both. Though ones with brown sugar have amazing flavor, the texture is quite different. If they are slightly over-baked, the cookies becomes a little hard to eat. Make your friend the one with white sugar as those are easy and more forgiving. You can test out the ones with brown sugar when there is no pressure.


----------

